
The Awe of Mathematical Beauty - tim_sw
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/04/15/opinion/sunday/the-worlds-most-beautiful-mathematical-equation.html
======
jaddood
Great article! I always feel this way, but not many understand me!

